# FBI helps with terrorist plots in the US



## Desmond (May 2, 2012)

Apparently, US's vanguard against terrorism aids terrorist plots in the US and foils them too.



> THE United States has been narrowly saved from lethal terrorist plots in recent years - or so it has seemed. A would-be suicide bomber was intercepted on his way to the Capitol; a scheme to bomb synagogues and shoot Stinger missiles at military aircraft was developed by men in Newburgh, N.Y.; and a fanciful idea to fly explosive-laden model planes into the Pentagon and the Capitol was hatched in Massachusetts.
> 
> But all these dramas were facilitated by the F.B.I., whose undercover agents and informers posed as terrorists offering a dummy missile, fake C-4 explosives, a disarmed suicide vest and rudimentary training. Suspects naïvely played their parts until they were arrested.
> 
> ...


Source

Makes me wonder about the whole 9/11 episode (had doubts since Zeitgeist).


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 2, 2012)

so Uncle Sam's "we are the protectors of peace"title  is just like a reality show---Staged/Scripted


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> so Uncle Sam's "we are the protectors of peace"title  is just like a reality show---Staged/Scripted



I had my doubts about this for a long time now (since I watched Zeitgeist). Makes me wonder if the real terrorists actually exist or just another hoax created to keep the poor American public under fear, while at the same time giving them an excuse to attack Afghanistan, &c.

I wonder if something of the sort is going on in India. Like 7/11 could be an inside job.


----------



## doomgiver (May 2, 2012)

well, you guys should really ask who runs america, the government, or the big industrialists.


----------



## fun2sh (May 2, 2012)

lol. its lik the movie Departed, where the main villain was FBI informant though he used to have gang of his and train more gang members


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> well, you guys should really ask who runs america, the government, or the big industrialists.



That is a well known conspiracy, but I guess its bankers more than industrialists.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2012)

its a ponzi scheme. gadaffi new all of it. he pointed fingers at the jews. apparently they have those nano-particles in teh water that make them dumb and screen-fiends. the russians figured it all out though. they are trying desperately to make peace with the aliens because they know war is not an alternative.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2012)

Then we can conclude that the whole country of America is actually a joke. The people are just slaves who just don't know it yet.

(I wonder what about India?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2012)

Anorion said:


> its a ponzi scheme. gadaffi new all of it. he pointed fingers at the jews. apparently they have those nano-particles in teh water that make them dumb and screen-fiends. the russians figured it all out though. they are trying desperately to make peace with the aliens because they know war is not an alternative.



haha..,.

And Rihanna + all the musicians are with Illuminati clique.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2012)

She is a reptilian!


----------



## doomgiver (May 3, 2012)

...who came from sirius beta


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 3, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> well, you guys should really ask who runs america, the government, or the big industrialists.



this is what i wanted to post. :/


----------



## s18000rpm (May 4, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> She is a reptilian!





*i.imgur.com/ZRODA.png?1


Spoiler



dolan wears tin foil hat


----------



## ico (May 4, 2012)

Taliban was actually created by USA and Pakistan together to counter the Soviet Invasion in Afghanistan through "the means of Islam."

And now whom are they fighting against?

That said, even India isn't a saint as far as foreign involvement is concerned. But we aren't notorious like our neighbours and USA.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I wonder if something of the sort is going on in India. Like 7/11 could be an inside job.


No, we never play the self-destruct card.


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2012)

ico said:


> Taliban was actually created by USA and Pakistan together to counter the Soviet Invasion in Afghanistan through "the means of Islam."
> 
> And now whom are they fighting against?



Frankenstein's monster anyone?



ico said:


> That said, even India isn't a saint as far as foreign involvement is concerned. But we aren't notorious like our neighbours and USA.
> 
> 
> No, we never play the self-destruct card.




Then why is Kasab still alive (not that I want him dead)? Why have the masterminds not been caught yet? I'm telling you bro, there some really f****d up **** going on here.


----------



## dheerajpant (May 4, 2012)

I think it is not the FBI that is creating these terrorists it is just facilitating them in recognizing their plans which they have and in the process catching them, they are trying to knip this in the bud before it blooms(and I dare say this method is flawless), but still it atleast stops those extremists from getting in contact with the terrorist groups and actually executing their plans, and better still they are atleast doing something against terrorism not sitting idle like Indian government has been since more than 20 years :X .....


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2012)

there are many videos on YouTube explaining 9/11, but nobody cares.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Then why is Kasab still alive (not that I want him dead)? Why have the masterminds not been caught yet? I'm telling you bro, there some really f****d up **** going on here.


You mean Kasab-26/11 was an Indian plot?

Enjoy.

[youtube]0xbrCaTebL0[/youtube]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2012)

Conspiracy theories are fun but you grow out of them with age.



doomgiver said:


> well, you guys should really ask who runs america, the government, or the big industrialists.



Reptile aliens


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2012)

You guys seen Zeitgeist? Probable conspiracy theory material, but looks pretty authentic.

Terrorism is something created to keep people in fear, suppressed and docile. Also, as long as there is a war going on (in this case, war on terrorism), the cash registers keep running for the business guys.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 4, 2012)

Taliban and NATO  is similar to Indian govt's creation of LTTE and using IPKF to destroy it.Rajiv gandhi started it and it cost his life.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You guys seen Zeitgeist? Probable conspiracy theory material, but looks pretty authentic.
> 
> Terrorism is something created to keep people in fear, suppressed and docile. Also, as long as there is a war going on (in this case, war on terrorism), the cash registers keep running for the business guys.



Its real not conspiracy


----------



## dheerajpant (May 4, 2012)

ico said:


> You mean Kasab-26/11 was an Indian plot?
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> [youtube]0xbrCaTebL0[/youtube]



Hahaha Zahid Hamid(according to them 'a renouned Pakistani security Analyst'  ) is fun to listen, See all his videos and all he has one sol. for all the problems 'Nuke India, Israel and US and all our problems are solved' unbelieveable  .


----------



## ico (May 4, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Taliban and NATO  is similar to Indian govt's creation of LTTE and using IPKF to destroy it.


LTTE wasn't India's "creation". It was the creation (result) of Sinhala majoritarianism. Though India did train them (taking advantage of the situation) and then fought against them. Been on both sides. Like I said, we aren't saints either.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2012)

Stop believing everything you see on the internet/youtube.It's just half-truths and outright lies served up for the dumb people to consume.
Follow good journalists and decent media outlets.Form your opinions through that.


----------



## dheerajpant (May 4, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Stop believing everything you see on the internet/youtube.It's just half-truths and outright lies served up for the dumb people to consume.
> Follow good journalists and decent media outlets.Form your opinions through that.



+1 totally agree


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Stop believing everything you see on the internet/youtube.It's just half-truths and outright lies served up for the dumb people to consume.
> Follow good journalists and decent media outlets.Form your opinions through that.



Agreed. But, please mention some credible sources then, whom can we trust in such situations? You never know who supports whom/what and what's unbiased and what's not. AFAIK, all those who bring out the truth don't have a good life expectancy.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 4, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Stop believing everything you see on the internet/youtube.It's just half-truths and outright lies served up for the dumb people to consume.
> Follow good journalists and decent media outlets.Form your opinions through that.



and how do you trust the journalists either ?
Most of the journalism today creates paid and manufactured news to make ppl believe something with some objective in mind like change of economic policy,to wage a war,etc set by rich ppl.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> AFAIK, all those who bring out the truth don't have a good life expectancy.



That's another conspiracy theory which is BS.There are plenty of career whistleblowers around.



gopi_vbboy said:


> and how do you trust the journalists either ?
> Most of the journalism today creates paid and manufactured news to make ppl believe something with some objective in mind like change of economic policy,to wage a war,etc set by rich ppl.


It doesn't take much to see through an agenda if you are well informed.
The Guardian for example is an excellent paper.It has a left-wing stance which suits my views.If you want neutrality there is the BBC.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 4, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Stop believing everything you see on the internet/youtube.It's just half-truths and outright lies served up for the dumb people to consume.
> Follow good journalists and decent media outlets.Form your opinions through that.



*DoorDarshan News*

*i.imgur.com/b95F7.png?1


----------



## Third Eye (May 4, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Reptile aliens



*i.imgur.com/BQpmX.jpg


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2012)

reptaliens the only protection is to wear long flowing tangerine gowns and live in a lead bunker 
tin foil hat wont cut it 

history textbooks skip over all the bits where we did wrong


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2012)

We must direct people to occupy Area 51. We could use the dark-matter rifles stocked there to exterminate the reptilians.


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2012)

ico said:


> You mean Kasab-26/11 was an Indian plot?
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> [youtube]0xbrCaTebL0[/youtube]



[YOUTUBE]spz-GtxHP64[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]lQbrYWWbhZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## suresh123 (May 15, 2012)

How it can be possible?We think that it is the world's top security agency of world.


----------

